

How U.K.’s queen of tech turned London into Europe’s Silicon Valley - jaoued
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-small-business/wp/2015/01/28/how-u-k-s-queen-of-tech-turned-london-into-europes-silicon-valley/

======
ojbyrne
I have to apologize because I couldn't actually read this whole article. Once
I saw the word "baroness" I realized I was heading into a pit of PR nonsense
written in the style of someone who traces their heritage back to the
Mayflower. It was basically like the anti-startup spiel, where noblesse-oblige
puts those silly commoners back in their place.

